# TEAC AG-D9300



## andrep (Aug 10, 2008)

My unit has a strange problem.

When you use it with the digital inputs the on-board screen soon fades out to black.

Because I use it regularly like this, the screen doesn't even light up anymore.

When I used with analog inputs the screen eventually goes on, but is still unstable.

Does anybody know a tweak to solve this?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Sorry, but I am not familiar with this unit. I would be looking for power supply issues first, if I was troubleshooting it. Just a guess, but maybe a bad cap on one of the secondary supplies?


----------



## andrep (Aug 10, 2008)

that's what I call a quick reply 

thx a lot!


----------

